# Micro dairy plans



## SkizzlePig (May 14, 2006)

We're looking to add a micro-dairy to our barn plans. Where would you recommend I go to look at plans?

I want to make sure to plan it out right the first time, so we limit the "I wish we would've thought of that earlier". Having plans (or sketches) for a good micro dairy that we can add to our barn would help resolve the unasked questions.

Lil' help? :grin:

PS: If this belongs in the Dairy section, please feel free to move it. I had a 50/50 shot at placing it in the proper forum.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I can not find the Dairy section so I am sure you hit it 100%


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro dairy? Is that a spot in your barn to milk a cow?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Micro Dairy Farm Consulting | Bob White Systems

http://microdairydesigns.com/


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

How many cows are you planning to milk?
Do you just want to do them one-at-a-time, or several?

"Micro" things have a way of expanding, in my experience. :teehee:


----------



## Gopher (Jul 19, 2011)

I have emailed and talked to the Bob White people a few times. I really like their idea. Their plan revolves around a small pasteurizer and selling pasteurized milk off of the farm. It is a great idea, and they are doing their best to get their pasteurizer to pass the PMO.

However, I have found that if people want raw milk, they are willing to travel some distance to a farm. But if they want pasteurized milk, you really have to convince them to make a special trip to the farm to buy it. Otherwise they will just buy it at the store when they are already there buying other stuff.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Do need some more information on how many cows you want to milk, and how big the barn is going to be. If your not going to milk very many, you could get by with a two stall barn, and keep letting cows in and out as they get milked. Or you put yourself up a milking parlor and a free stall barn, and there you go. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

Hi, I'm Unlikely's wife. We are planning on milking 2 cows in the beginning. We may milk more depending on how things go. 

I think we'll pasteurize the milk. We would like to make cheese, butter, ice cream, yogurt and whatever else we can think of.  Although we may change our minds if it proves to be too much.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Check with whatever agency that will be regulating your dairy. Simple things like a floor drain are better included in the plan than after the floor is poured. Do you have an Extension Agent? In Michigan MSU Extension has lots of information for beginning farmers for lots of different farrm business plans. Good luck.


----------

